# Nakika current conditions



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, we are currently out here standing by due to the weather, so I figured that I would give a report for anyone who might be curious. We have been on location out here for over a week, and although until yesterday the weather was nice. Unfortunately, I have not seen any surface feeding tuna action yet. I have seen quite a few flying fish, but that's about it. 

We should be out here for several more days, so if anything changes, I'll post it on this thread.



Current conditions pretty much suck !

Wind SE @ 30-35 kts

Seas = 10 ft+

Current = running to the NW @ 2.7 kts

Water = Blue



Gump.....Out


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

damn jeff i dont know how strict they are on letting you guys fish and stuff but sounds like you need to freeline a big livie out from the rig, or try flying a kite if at all possible. i know a lot of you guys can catch some groupers and stuff but i would love to see some pictures of yall catching tuna (yellowfin) from the rig!


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Man I wish we could fish, but unfortunately the company I work for just will not allow it. It kills me out here during the spring and summer when things really get going. Especially when the YFT are 10 feet off the side of the boat goin off on anything that hits the water.


----------



## Capt. Roger Wilson (Oct 20, 2007)

What boat are you on?


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I am on the "C-Express". Actually we just got underway, heading to Fourchon, but we will be back at Nakika in about 48 hrs.


----------



## BLUEWATER LADY (Feb 1, 2009)

Gump how about some pic's from you view you must see a lot out there.Are yf fishing will start up in a few weeks i cant wait.I ll be fishing a few king tournaments down that way in June any info on the big kings will be helpful.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll try to get some photos if anything looks interesting. We are heading back to Nakika this evening. After that we will be doing a job at Thunderhorse. I really haven't seen much in the way of Kings, usually we see lots of Tuna, Dolphin, and the occasional Billfish. I'll post updates whenever I see anything of interest.



Gump


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, I've been at Main Pass 43K since saturday. Was just out on deck and saw some pretty big reds swimming in the lights. Not nearly as exciting as some YF and bluewater. Sure wish we could take this jackup boat a lot further south...


----------

